# Star Crossed Love table runner



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

I made this a few months ago, but just now got it quilted and the binding on. Still have to handstitch the binding to the back. It goes along with book #2 in the series by Marie Bostwick. Still makes me think of Angie when I see it! lol










It feels so good to get another project done. I have so many tops made that I need to get quilted. I am working my way through them!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oh My Gosh - takes my breath away!


----------



## catzkids (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

beautiful!


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Oh, that is sooo pretty!


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Wow


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I love everything about it the pattern and the fabrics. Beautiful.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Very pretty!


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh thats so pretty! Just looking at it makes me feel cheerful with the pattern and colors. Great job!!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Love the colors, was it an easy pattern to do?


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

It's gorgeous!!!! Now that school is out I'm wanting to get busy and sew! A friend's husband made me a sewing desk and is going to bring it over around the middle of July after they get back from a cruise. He used to be a cabinent maker. Now I won't have to sew at the kitchen table or on my granddaughter's little desk amongst her dolls and toys.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

That is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## libby (Feb 27, 2011)

Love the colors!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! Debbie, it was easy..if you paper piece. There are 3 different ways to put this together and complete directions for them all. I thought the paper piecing was the easiest (thanks to Angie for teaching me how to do that!!). The directions can be found here: http://mariebostwick.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1
You have to register and then you can click on the quilt patterns. I was thinking it might look cool in Christmasy plaids.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

MacaReenie said:


> Thanks, everyone! Debbie, it was easy..if you paper piece. There are 3 different ways to put this together and complete directions for them all. I thought the paper piecing was the easiest (thanks to Angie for teaching me how to do that!!). The directions can be found here: http://mariebostwick.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1
> You have to register and then you can click on the quilt patterns. I was thinking it might look cool in Christmasy plaids.


Beautiful job. 

And thanks for the link!

Carol


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

That's beautiful! And it does look like an Angie quilt.
Jackie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wow! Now there's one for Angie! It's awesome!


----------

